# Bahrain Air Ambulance



## WTEngel (Jul 17, 2013)

Anybody heard of the new air ambulance service launching in Bahrain? I haven't found anything about it on the internet other than they intend to start it...

http://www.bna.bh/portal/en/news/570737


----------

